
Ask HN: What Node.js web framework do you use? - silvaben
I am looking to build a new web app using Node.js. The idea is to acquaint myself with some new technologies like ES6 and React.<p>I have dabbled with Express a long time ago, but I can see that there are now a few more alternatives like Sails, Loopback, Hapi etc.<p>I was wondering what is the preferred framework for building a small-ish project in Node.
======
eberkund
I've also been looking for something simple in NodeJS to do form validation

~~~
abhirocks550
Check out below plugin:

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/express-
validator](https://www.npmjs.com/package/express-validator)

------
davidfekke
I think express is fine for small projects. I also like Hapi.

